# eBay seller wants me to close dispute before refund



## zoe (6 Dec 2009)

I purchased an item on eBay from a seller in another European country and when I received it there was damage to the item which had not been mentioned.  I sent a message to the seller and received no reply, so after waiting for a week I opened a PayPal dispute.

The seller then stated that he would refund EU5.00 but I said I'd prefer to return the item so refund offer was upped by seller to EU10.00 and I said I'd accept it.

All this is recorded in the PayPal dispute form, still open, which I have not as yet escalated to a claim.

So I wait a week and hear nothing from seller.  I send him a message and he states on the PayPal dispute form I have to close the case before he can transfer the EU10.00 refund.

Is this correct or incorrect?  I would have thought he should transfer the refund as he stated and is recorded on the PayPal dispute form before I close the case.

Any thoughts?  Thanks


----------



## allthedoyles (6 Dec 2009)

escalate to a claim with paypal immediately


----------



## colm5 (6 Dec 2009)

Don't close the dispute, once you close it, you cannot reopen it or a new one on the same sale.


----------



## zoe (6 Dec 2009)

Thanks, I've escalated it to a claim.


----------



## nbaki82 (7 Dec 2009)

I had this once, when a seller asked me to close the dispute and then we could resolve it between ourselves and once I did, they just kept quite. Ebay said once I closed the dispute I couldn't open it.  Therefore, first get your money from them and then close.


----------



## zoe (20 Dec 2009)

Update on what happened after I escalated it to a claim.

Seller did not make any comments in the online claim form, so after 10 days PayPal closed it and I received no partial refund.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Dec 2009)

zoe said:


> Update on what happened after I escalated it to a claim.
> 
> Seller did not make any comments in the online claim form, so after 10 days PayPal closed it and I received no partial refund.



so you got nothing? or a full refund?


----------



## zoe (20 Dec 2009)

Nothing


----------



## SparkRite (20 Dec 2009)

zoe said:


> Update on what happened after I escalated it to a claim.
> 
> Seller did not make any comments in the online claim form, so after 10 days PayPal closed it and I received no partial refund.


 
What reason did Paypal give for closing it?


----------



## zoe (20 Dec 2009)

They simply state, "After careful consideration, we're unable to decide this claim in your favour at this time."


----------



## agencydude (20 Dec 2009)

From my experience using the Paypal dispute procedure, they seem to only do something when the goods are not actually delivered to you. I had a recent problem with goods delivered to me and I got the exact same response from paypal.


----------

